

Ask HN: How do you get past pre launch jitters? - akhilrex

We are coming out with a new Software Products shortly. I do not want to make this a promotional post so will not get into the details. Just a few days before the launch I am not full of doubts and concerns about the product. We did a thorough market study to design and develop the product and statistically everything is fine but I still image things going that i would never have anticipated. Scenarios from no customers to a deluge of subscribers are really worrying me.<p>I am sure these are just pre launch jitters but I want to know how the members of the community cope with such events.
======
gearoidoc
Realise that regardless of what happens Everything Will Be Grand.

Let's take some scenarios here:

Scenario 1. The launch attracts a lot of subscribers and your infrastructure
can't stand up to it or holes in your application are found.

Okay this is a pretty good problem to have - people want your product, nice.
But the experience hasn't been A+, not nice. Guess what? People are (for the
whole part) understanding and logical. They understand that software matures
over time and, as an early adopter, they accept that they may have to put up
with a bug or two. Software breaks, get it over it.

Scenario 2. You've thrown a party and no one shows up (aka few subcribers).
Okay this sucks from a business POV but on the plus side you'll be able to pay
your few early adopters some extra attention and find out why they chose your
product. Use this information to improve your marketing.

Scenario 3. Middle of the road - an average number of subscribers, with some
bugs discovered. This is a good sustainable start, keep it up (and crush those
bugs you know about).

Regardless of what happens, things will be fine. Don't sweat it :)

~~~
akhilrex
Thanks a lot man. I really liked the way you put it. I knew most of it already
but to hear it from someone else is always reassuring.

------
geoffschmidt
Stress and anxiety are understandable. You legitimately don't know what's
going to happen, it could be awesome or it could suck, you've got a lot
invested in it, and it will affect your life and the lives of those around
you. Paradoxically, I've found that acknowledging and accepting these things
tends to decrease my level of stress and anxiety.

Also, commit to doing your best (sounds like you have no problems there), and
then you can just remind yourself: "My best will be good enough." You may or
may not succeed, but if you remember that you did your honest (and self-
examined) best, then you will always be able to be comfortable with yourself.

And finally, a motto: "Clarify by action."

~~~
akhilrex
I agree with you Geoff. Thanks for your help

------
dear
Have you done a stress test on your system?

------
orangethirty
How's your marketing doing?

